

Ask HN: How to do SXSW right? - jareau

Wondering what YC companies have learned makes the most successful SXSW experience.<p>Crowdtilt (YC S11) had a great idea and is renting out Coyote Ugly[1], but wondering if there's any other advice I could source from the masses.<p>[1] https://www.crowdtilt.com/campaigns/sxsw-coyote-ugly
======
johnrgrace
Anyone?

